# Do you think using a condom reduces the pleasure during sex?



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)

This question has been on my mind for years. Not having had sex before I have no experience to draw my own conclusions from.

If you intend to shitpost wait a day or two for a few people to answer the question properly first.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2017)

It honestly depends on the kinds that you use, the materiel etc. I've found some that you can barely even notice and others that feel like sad.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 23, 2017)

depends on the type and size of the condom.
theres condoms that come laced with a numbing gel to make you last longer, those clearly take some pleasure off to help you add some pleasure to your partner.

also, 98 out of 100 people use condoms that are too big for them (because condom manufacturers go by reported dick sizes and people never tell them their actual sizes, so their average size is basically well endowed, while  xxl is for people who want to fuck cucumbers)
thats one of the biggest reason why someone would have any detriment to their pleasure.

here's a tip to test it out for yourself, compare masturbating to masturbating with a condom on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)

what a thread...

Never used a condom in my life (I know that sounds awful but I don't feel like preventing life if it's meant to be, and if I have sex with somebody I should be ready to deal with the consequences). But I can imagine that they do take some pleasure off of the user, because it isn't directly touching the skin/tissue which stimulates sperm production.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 23, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> depends on the type and size of the condom.
> theres condoms that come laced with a numbing gel to make you last longer, those clearly take some pleasure off to help you add some pleasure to your partner.
> 
> also, 98 out of 100 people use condoms that are too big for them (because condom manufacturers go by reported dick sizes and people never tell them their actual sizes, so their average size is basically well endowed, while  xxl is for people who want to fuck cucumbers)
> ...


Do females actually fuck cucumbers XD?!?!?! Holyshiiiii, why?????


----------



## Empu1 (Jun 23, 2017)

The answer to this might change from person to person. In my case? Nope, it doesn't.



leon315 said:


> Do females actually fuck cucumbers XD?!?!?! Holyshiiiii, why?????



You clearly haven't been using the internet for long enough ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## migles (Jun 23, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Do females actually fuck cucumbers XD?!?!?! Holyshiiiii, why?????


they had been doing it since ancient times


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 23, 2017)

Until it's really what you want in life, sex with a condom and no baby is better than sex and a baby. So much better.


----------



## Dasanko (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes, it does. The extent of which and to whom it applies varies depending on the type, but there's always a loss.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmm.. I do not having such experience of sexual topic but I remember many time ago I read from saito that random humans(males) to become normal of use of condom they are masturbate with. Sorry I do not know how to explain this well.. It is little embarrassing tooｗｗｗｗｗ

Sorry I am woman so I cannot offer best advice for this.. Perhaps make experimental test?


----------



## XDel (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes, it's total crap. Defeats the point of sex for the male all together.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 23, 2017)

From my personal stance: yes it does. I obviously haven't tried all brands and sizes, but the ones I used were at best a hassle to turn on* and unnoticeable during the use.
I recall two stupid, be it harmless**, incidents: one where the condom just came off after sex and remained inside her. The other time it just overflowed. So both times, the entire hygiene and protection thing was completely nullified. :-\

...and at worst? I had two or three times where the act of getting it on just made me lose my erection. Luckily I'm decent enough with other means to not ruin the moment, but me and condoms...it just doesn't work.


Note that I'm not against condoms at all. Rather on the contrary: it can literally be the only thing that protects you as a man against a woman with a hidden child wish. And I'm not sure if anyone can even predict in advance whether that will be the case... 


(final note: I've talked about sexuality with people long enough to lose any shame I had on the subject. I don't mind anyone laughing at anything I wrote...but I _am _serious on this issue).





*this isn't a luxury problem, btw: you obviously need an erection when you want to put it on, and you want it to maintain as well.
**as it turned out afterwards. I haven't had much different partners or engaged in one-night stands (that ended up in penetration), but those incidents got me worried at first


----------



## x65943 (Jun 23, 2017)

In my experience yes - condoms make sex much less pleasurable. The plus is that it lasts longer.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> it can literally be the only thing that protects you as a man against a woman with a hidden child wish.


Not sure you know what's the definition of _literally_ as it can still happen through other ways.


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jun 23, 2017)

Nah, bareback all the way. Only if she is clean though, and not a skank with a toxic pussy.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not sure you know what's the definition of _literally_ as it can still happen through other ways.


Yes...you can do things like "not having sex". But that's even less fun.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

....try it. You never stated what you're doing and you don't need to, but google Oragami condoms with the shopping tab. The real trick is, your brain determines how sex feels. You could probably get _*that special flash light.*_ It could give you a safe, simulated experience.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> ....try it. You never stated what you're doing and you don't need to, but google Oragami condoms with the shopping tab. The real trick is, your brain determines how sex feels. You could probably get _*that special flash light.*_ It could give you a safe, simulated experience.


Your brain also determines how food tastes - next time you want that tasty chocolate bar - reach for a rock instead. Just be careful you don't break your teeth, and be careful to choose small stones. As long as you can imagine good enough it's the same thing /s.

For real though your advice that a Fleshlight is even gonna feel close to the same is just as ridiculous as what I just wrote about eating pebbles.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jun 23, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Your brain also determines how food tastes - next time you want that tasty chocolate bar - reach for a rock instead. Just be careful you don't break your teeth, and be careful to choose small stones. As long as you can imagine good enough it's the same thing /s.
> 
> For real though your advice that a Fleshlight is even gonna feel close to the same is just as ridiculous as what I just wrote about eating pebbles.


Yeah, fleshlights honestly feel a lot better.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

x65943 said:


> For real though your advice that a Fleshlight is even gonna feel close to the same is just as ridiculous as what I just wrote about eating pebbles.



....


H1B1Esquire said:


> It could give you a safe, simulated experience.


.....




.....I fail to see your point, Sir.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 23, 2017)

The fact that men often don't notice when the condom falls off, breaks, etc. during sex shows that, a lot of the time, condoms don't diminish pleasure enough for one to tell the difference.

That being said, I have a love/hate relationship with condoms, and they definitely diminish my experience substantially. I still use them anyway.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> ....
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


The thing is it's not gonna really help him with his question - does a condom alter the experience significantly.

The reason a condom feels different is because it separates warm flesh from the penis. It doesn't allow for adequate heat transfer. Using a Fleshlight will not simulate the body's temperature, and thus the condom won't make nearly as big of an impact.

I mean it may help him with his question if he tries a heated sex toy (heating oil doesn't really count) with and without a condom.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The thing is it's not gonna really help him with his question - does a condom alter the experience significantly.




Well,


leafeon34 said:


> Not having had sex before I have no experience to draw my own conclusions from.



So, I figured simulating it with a toy would give an idea. It's better than purposely trying to have sex with someone just to find out what sex is like. Sure, people do it and if both parties are fine with it, hey, whatever, but from someone who made a few mistakes, I'd try to advise the next person to not leave a trail of destruction they'll pay for later on.

Although, I am all for finding answers to questions and that's the most reasonable solution I could think of, with minimal risks. Would you really want to be the person OP comes crying to when he's on Maury with herpes? No offense, but it seems like you'd be the guy who says, "I didn't say go out and have sex like that, and update to Luma while you're at it."


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyways, if you and other person didn't do AIDS and diseases tests before and got negative results, a condom is absolutely mandatory.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 23, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Anyways, if you and other person didn't do AIDS and diseases tests before and got negative results, a condom is absolutely mandatory.


Nah, i don't have aids, and i will have enough faith in my partner to not use a condom xD


----------



## noctis90210 (Jun 23, 2017)

what a question!!!

anyway, the op looks just want to find the answer.

im sexualy active for about 11years with my gal and both of us dont want to use condom, at the same time im a nurse so i can use a little bit logic here...

logically men are being pleasured by having friction on the skin of their hotdog into the walls of the women's cave.
so if men uses condom, therefore, less pleasure, cuz the skin of the hotdog are stationary in contact with the inner part of the condom, no friction...
and the outer side of the condom is the one in-contact/in-friction within the walls of the cave and not actually the hotdog.

so there it is...

but for women, logically i think there's no impact whether men uses a condom or not.
cuz as long as there's something being in-friction within the wall of their caves, im sure its pleasurable to them.
that's why some women uses sex-toys or elongated fruits...

but im confused, why my girl, doesnt want to use condom, she told me its less pleasurable, but i dont think so...
she complaints that the condom becomes dry in prolonged use (in one round) and painful to their cave... i think its acceptable reason...
but about telling me that its less pleasurable when i wear condom, i dont think so...
maybe she just want me to experience the pleasure same as shes receiving...

but for people with multiple partner... i suggest wear condom because AIDS today are every where... so be careful guys...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

blujay said:


> what a thread...
> 
> Never used a condom in my life (I know that sounds awful but I don't feel like preventing life if it's meant to be, and if I have sex with somebody I should be ready to deal with the consequences). But I can imagine that they do take some pleasure off of the user, because it isn't directly touching the skin/tissue which stimulates sperm production.


STDs are a thing you don't want

I have to agree with @Crystal the Glaceon, it depends entirely on what variety you get


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 23, 2017)

i cannot tell because i am still a virgin ;-;

and like someone stated, gbatemp sure is becoming somewhat more sexual haha.
but it is just questions, so it is okay.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Anyways, if you and other person didn't do AIDS and diseases tests before and got negative results, a condom is absolutely mandatory.


Also, if you're doing anal, lube and condoms are M A N D I T O R Y unless you want anal tears and AIDS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> STDs are a thing you don't want
> 
> I have to agree with @Crystal the Glaceon, it depends entirely on what variety you get


Which is why I don't have sex with people unless I'm married to them :^)


----------



## mikefor20 (Jun 23, 2017)

Of course you feel sex less with a condom. Common sense tells you that. Can you feel the rain with a rain coat? -snip-


----------



## Urbanshadow (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know if it reduces much, as I go buckets each way. What I do know though, is the compression of the condom makes me last more time than without it. So, normally I put it in halfway through, when she has gone off already and it's getting ready for her round 2. I know for sure I can't stand two rounds so it's endurance time for me.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes they reduce pleasure but they are the lesser of 2 evils and im not talking about STD's.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes it does, half the time it makes it go down and then sex is impossible. Best to have one faithful, steady partner and both get disease tested. Then the female gets an implantable contraceptive that lasts three years. Which has the bonus effect of a holiday from periods. Win for everybody


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yes it does, half the time it makes it go down



Um...are you talking about wang? That might just be a personal problem.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Um...are you talking about wang? That might just be a personal problem.


Possibly, but it shows it has a definite effect!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Possibly, but it shows it has a definite effect!



I stand by "personal problem." I've never encountered that -snip-


----------



## mikefor20 (Jun 23, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yes it does, half the time it makes it go down and then sex is impossible. Best to have one faithful, steady partner and both get disease tested. Then the female gets an implantable contraceptive that lasts three years. Which has the bonus effect of a holiday from periods. Win for everybody



Vacation from periods, with an increased irritability,mood swings,vaginal dryness and an increased risk of several cancers and diseases! Sounds worse than a period. All joking aside, monogamy and an intelligent approach to birth control is WAY better than a condom.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Then the female gets an implantable contraceptive that lasts three years. Which has the bonus effect of a holiday from periods. Win for everybody


If you're talking about the thing that gets inserted into the uterus, absolutely do NOT do that. There have been many reports of those migrating out of position and puncturing internal organs. Once-a-day prescribed contraceptive pills are a much better and safer choice, both for periods and pregnancy avoidance


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you're talking about the thing that gets inserted into the ovaries, absolutely do NOT do that. There have been many reports of those migrating out of position and puncturing internal organs. Once-a-day prescribed contraceptive pills are a much better and safer choice, both for periods and pregnancy avoidance



He prolly means the implant and not a coil tbh.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

mech said:


> He prolly means the implant and not a coil tbh.


*she


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2017)

You only really need a condom if you have weak pull out game.






jk.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jun 23, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you're talking about the thing that gets inserted into the ovaries, absolutely do NOT do that. There have been many reports of those migrating out of position and puncturing internal organs. Once-a-day prescribed contraceptive pills are a much better and safer choice, both for periods and pregnancy avoidance



IUDs get impplanted in the uterus, not the ovaries. Too many people get their sex ed on the temp it seems.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> You only really need a condom if you have weak pull out game.
> 
> jk.



Even worse advice. This is like Jr. High quality information here..


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm 7 what is this.


jk, I think it feels better.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2017)

mikefor20 said:


> IUDs get impplanted in the uterus, not the ovaries. Too many people get their sex ed on the temp it seems.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




In the UK 'implant' is usually a Hormonal implant and its implanted under the skin in the girls arm.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jun 23, 2017)

There are several implant types. The post I quoted was referring to an IUD I believe. The person who wrote the post has no idea about the anatomy of the female reproductive system. That's all I was really pointing out.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 23, 2017)

mech said:


> In the UK 'implant' is usually a Hormonal implant and its implanted under the skin in the girls arm.


Yes this. I wish it had existed when I was younger, though I didn't need it. I was once in so much pain at uni that I had to run out of a tutorial to the bathroom to vomit from the pain and couldn't leave for an hour, then slowly limped back the 600m or so to my building to my room taking like 30 minutes cause I had to keep stopping to rest (luckily I lived on campus), and then couldn't leave my room and could hardly sleep for about two days. The implant just makes it all.... gone! I think the side effects are a higher risk of osteoporosis when you're older, which is the only downside.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2017)

mikefor20 said:


> There are several implant types. The post I quoted was referring to an IUD I believe. The person who wrote the post has no idea about the anatomy of the female reproductive system. That's all I was really pointing out.


Thanks, I needed a reminder. I'm not going to lie, my knowledge of female reproduction is pretty weak, but that's American sex ed for ya

And yes, I was referring to IUDs, I just forgot the name for them


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2017)

Re: "kids on this forum, what would they know". Maybe little. They are hardly the only ones here though.

Quote. My mum, circa my greasy teenage years.
"if you have sex, wear a condom"

Sound advice I have followed my whole life. In all likelihood will continue to do so after I stop being lazy and have a vasectomy. My main goal is to avoid having kids -- a phrase I have previously used is to the best of my knowledge and greatest of hopes I am not a parent. Similarly there are very few things I fear in this world but the idea that I might one day wake up with kids and a mortgage is wake up in cold sweat time. I know abortions are cheap, or even free on the NHS, and these days chemical methods are also good too, but I have to be around for that and having now had a few friends get a surprise 3 year old... 
Anyway avoiding most diseases (condoms don't tend to prevent crabs, and while I can't say I have ever tried a dental dam you can figure the rest out) works too, especially as some of them lack symptoms until way late in the day (chlamydia for example). That said while I am not of the "long term stable relationship" persuasion (though some might just as easily say ability) I am also not of the "anything with a pulse and an interest at last call down the meat market" persuasion either so if it is that time of year I can enjoy a measure of trust there.

To that end I too lack the means to compare to the main act, though can say it feels different under hand, still works though.
A trick is to integrate it into the act -- 45 seconds to fumble with foil wrapper (possibly with less than dry hands) and get it on is easily a mood killer, as part of though works more.

The curious thing the US has for putting spermicide in all their condoms sees me, and most sexual health people I speak to, raise an eyebrow but that is probably a further discussion.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> A trick is to integrate it into the act -- 45 seconds to fumble with foil wrapper (possibly with less than dry hands) and get it on is easily a mood killer, as part of though works more.



Sir, the trick is you don't put it on. Let _someone_ else do the work while other things are going on.

For the uninitiated, that could be a little confusing.


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is a test you can do. Wrap a plastic bag around your hand and start feeling things around your house. Does it affect your sense of touch/feeling? Of course it does.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> Here is a test you can do. Wrap a plastic bag around your hand and start feeling things around your house. Does it affect your sense of touch/feeling? Of course it does.


Excellent comparison. I couldn't have said better myself.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 23, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Possibly, but it shows it has a definite effect!


I'm with you brother hence why I don't use them anymore. But then again I've been with my god for over 2 years, the impact does the job well


----------



## G0R3Z (Jun 23, 2017)

The thinner ones are actually Okay, but then you start wondering how much protection they afford being so thin. But I don't tend to need to use condoms since my wife has an Implant. We both agree it's better without anyway.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 23, 2017)

This site can be... interesting sometimes.


----------



## pustal (Jun 23, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> This question has been on my mind for years. Not having had sex before I have no experience to draw my own conclusions from.
> 
> If you intend to shitpost wait a day or two for a few people to answer the question properly first.



Yes it does. Being in a long term relationship, we rather have other contraceptive means. Before that it is a must though, not only as a contraceptive but as a STD prevention, because you can never trust someone new enough even if that person says it's clean and on the pill. Themselves may even have something they don't know yet (same applies to the other person about you).

If someone happens to be gay, same rule applies, even without the risk of a child.

It'll still feel good, and if you never had sex, you won't notice the difference


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 23, 2017)

XDel said:


> Yes, it's total crap. *Defeats* *the point of sex* for the male all together.




The point of sex, like it or not, is procreation. Any pleasure derived from having sex is just nature providing an incentive to do it more (procreate more). So yes, a condom defeats that. It's supposed to.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 23, 2017)

circumcision takes away pleasure, a condom that fits, doesn't.
however, the brain is a crazy thing so if you spend a few years thinking of condoms as nothing but taking your pleasure and being moodkillers, that's what they'll be by virtue of psychosomatic powers




Taleweaver said:


> From my personal stance: yes it does. I obviously haven't tried all brands and sizes, but the ones I used were at best a hassle to turn on* and unnoticeable during the use.
> I recall two stupid, be it harmless**, incidents: one where the condom just came off after sex and remained inside her. The other time it just overflowed. So both times, the entire hygiene and protection thing was completely nullified. :-\
> 
> ...and at worst? I had two or three times where the act of getting it on just made me lose my erection. Luckily I'm decent enough with other means to not ruin the moment, but me and condoms...it just doesn't work.
> ...



here's your problem: wrong size, and you dont know how to put it on. read the instruction and train it when mood is not an issue.
it barely takes 3 seconds


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Sir, the trick is you don't put it on. Let _someone_ else do the work while other things are going on.
> 
> For the uninitiated, that could be a little confusing.



Real classy chicks can put that shit on you with their mouth.


----------



## cearp (Jun 23, 2017)

for the people who have had forced circumcision, the glans gets keratinized due to not being protected, so it loses feeling. - a condom would reduce feeling further.
for people with a normal penis, during sex the foreskin is supposed to move a little, retract etc, with the penetrations. - a condom restricts this, reducing feeling.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 23, 2017)

I do. I've only used a condom one time


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2017)

Can confirm rubbers, no matter what thinness/material will always feel inferior to the real thing.

Source: 400+ sexual contacts.

Edit: the guys wore them, not me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 23, 2017)

You have extremely thin condoms these days that give no conflict with sex.
I've used tho and honestly couldn't see the difference but since I'm with my partner for almost 2 years, I no longer need to use one.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 23, 2017)

Condomless feels a little too good for me.
I'd rather wear one and prolong the experience. 1 minute sex suuuucks

I know I'm in the minority here, but that's based on my personal experience.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 23, 2017)

Catching an STD or making a baby you're not financially or emotionally ready for reduces pleasure during life





XDel said:


> Yes, it's total crap. Defeats the point of sex for the male all together.



Defeating the point is the point.


----------



## noctis90210 (Jun 24, 2017)

cearp said:


> for the people who have had forced circumcision, the glans gets keratinized due to not being protected, so it loses feeling. - a condom would reduce feeling further.
> for people with a normal penis, during sex the foreskin is supposed to move a little, retract etc, with the penetrations. - a condom restricts this, reducing feeling.





Clydefrosch said:


> circumcision takes away pleasure, a condom that fits, doesn't.
> however, the brain is a crazy thing so if you spend a few years thinking of condoms as nothing but taking your pleasure and being moodkillers, that's what they'll be by virtue of psychosomatic powers



???circumcision??? no offense but im going to try to apply my knowledge here on what i learned on my nursing degree...
glans (head of the penis) is not the one being cut/keratinized/scared during circumcision, but the outer *skin covering* of the head of the penis only.

the head of the penis also contains more nerve endings compared to other parts of the body, that why its too sensitive by just rubbing it.
some people got their peak/ejaculate by just rubbing the head,
as long as the head is intact, then there's no problem (but circumcision are dealing only on the skin covering the head not the head itself)

if we remove the excess skin covering the penis head, the head is more exposed (nerve endings become more exposed) thats why its more pleasurable to rub it on the walls of the womens vagina.
unlike not being circumcised, if we pump a women, the excess skin doesnt retract on every penetration.
compared to the one who is already circumcised... onevery penetration, the head of the penis always rub on the walls of the vagina.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jun 24, 2017)

Never mattered to me, always been a one minute shot either way


----------



## urherenow (Jun 24, 2017)

noctis90210 said:


> ???circumcision??? no offense but im going to try to apply my knowledge here on what i learned on my nursing degree...


My eldest sister has been a nurse since around '85 or '86. Evolved into certified midwife, and now has a PhD. There is a virtual cornucopia of information on the 'net from other PhDs and others who do actual research, that COMPLETELY disagree with your assessment. What you state as your "knowledge" sounds more like an uninformed assumption.


----------



## XDel (Jun 24, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> Catching an STD or making a baby you're not financially or emotionally ready for reduces pleasure during life
> 
> Defeating the point is the point.




There are of course Sheep Skin condoms which I presume feel like a real sheep. That's something at least.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Do females actually fuck cucumbers XD?!?!?! Holyshiiiii, why?????


I can't speak on behave of others since the idea has always just sounded like a horrible one to me. But people will always find some means of masturbation with any object that just happens to fit the bill. Of course it's always recommended to use condoms on any objects being used in such a manor. Makes it easier to clean and of course if one is using a fruit/vegetable, then it prevents accidental breakage from entering the body. This practice isn't exclusive to just females though and is commonly practiced in all genders/sexes.


Spoiler: NSFW comments. Although presented in a professional manor, it's still TMI




Speaking on behalf of my experience with condoms, it still depends on the brand and type. Some cheaper brands often use cheaper materials and it seems more of it. Last time I had experience with a cheaper one, he complained that it felt like a thick rubber walls and I complained that it felt like a doctor's glove. It wasn't very enjoyable for either party involved.
Using the higher quality ones with ridges and the "thinner walls." Was actually quite enjoyable for both of us. It barely felt like much was between us and of course it was offset with the ridges.
So it really depends on what you are willing to spend and other bells and whistles. If you go cheap, you get cheap.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 24, 2017)

XDel said:


> There are of course Sheep Skin condoms which I presume feel like a real sheep. That's something at least.



I was under the impression that "natural" condoms like those were only to prevent pregnancy, and they were fairly ineffective against STD transmission.


----------



## noctis90210 (Jun 24, 2017)

urherenow said:


> My eldest sister has been a nurse since around '85 or '86. Evolved into certified midwife, and now has a PhD. There is a virtual cornucopia of information on the 'net from other PhDs and others who do actual research, that COMPLETELY disagree with your assessment. What you state as your "knowledge" sounds more like an uninformed assumption.


Well, research being conducted by different people have different findings, its up to the reader.
And about my assessment its not "uninformed asupmtion". Its based on what science say, specifically anatomy and physiology, to simplify head of the penis contains lots of nerve endings thats why it is sensitive, while the skin that is being cut is just a regular skin tissue, if these skin are cut/removed, then the head is more exposed, more vulnerable being rubbed on the vaginal wall. Any way its your opinion. I respect that. Im just sharing, so like ive said, its up to people wether they believe it or not.


----------



## jtanigawa (Jun 24, 2017)

Isn't that the consensus? Unless you count possible un-pleasurable things that may happen in the future. . . .


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm hyposensitive so condoms make it so I literally can't feel anything. YMMV


----------



## cearp (Jun 24, 2017)

noctis90210 said:


> ???circumcision??? no offense but im going to try to apply my knowledge here on what i learned on my nursing degree...
> glans (head of the penis) is not the one being cut/keratinized/scared during circumcision, but the outer *skin covering* of the head of the penis only.


yes the foreskin is cut off... but that's not really what i'm talking about.
due to the lack of foreskin, the glans over time keratinizes (skin gets thicker, a little like a callous)
because of this, it loses feeling.

just like if a guy uses his hands for doing hard manual labor/walks lots barefoot etc, your skin will get hard - that happens to the penis head in a way, and yes of course feeling will be lost.


it is certainly the opposite of what you state, that 'because it is exposed there is more feeling', no.
at first, sure, but the skin over time will thicken. look online, the glans looks very different for normal vs circumsized men.

nothing personal against you though


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2017)

mikefor20 said:


> -snip-



I did read the thread, would not have made the comment otherwise.

How is it not appropriate? It is in off topic, within the remit of many already here, and I am not seeing any other rules of the board being broken. Sex happens, condoms exist, protection is generally considered wise to use by those that know. This sort of topic has been happening for as long as I have been lurking here and will likely continue, if you have somehow been trapped in some kind of puritan bubble during your time here then sorry it got popped by this. Also what deviance is happening here? Again sex happens and condoms are presently one of the best means around for making the risks associated with engaging in it acceptable to many. I agree many have some... interesting ideas on how the world works but if it is thrashed out here as text then I am OK with that.

I also agree it is sad that someone might have learned about sex and such in this thread, speaks to a general failure of either education or parents really. About the only thing I would want to really add is learn to use such things properly -- most failures tend to be from improper use and again that speaks to a failure in education (I always remember in school being told they exist and you should use one properly but because reasons you have to be 16+ before we show you one).


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 24, 2017)

My girl doesn't like it when I use cheap condoms (such as Contex), and I agree with her since I find those WAY too tight for some reason. Durex and Trojan are fine though. But, in general, she likes it raw.
Personally, I really don't feel the difference, other than feeling a tight rubber band around the base of my penis.


----------



## JPnintendo (Jun 24, 2017)

No. And it prevents sexual transmited illnesses


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

JPnintendo said:


> No. And it prevents sexual transmited illnesses


diseases you mean?


----------



## JPnintendo (Jun 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> diseases you mean?


Yes, my english is horrible.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 24, 2017)

JPnintendo said:


> Yes, my english is horrible.


It's fine, atleast you're educated on the topic.


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 24, 2017)

>when there are threads that remind you of the fact youll propably never get laid


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2017)

On topic, I've seen several people complaining about cheap brands causing them less enjoyable. So I am glad it's not just my own experience on this one and others can confirm this as well.
So really the best way to answer this question is "You get what you pay for." If you go cheap, expect it be cheap and thus not be as enjoyable.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 24, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yes it does, half the time it makes it go down and then sex is impossible. Best to have one faithful, steady partner and both get disease tested. Then the female gets an implantable contraceptive that lasts three years. Which has the bonus effect of a holiday from periods. Win for everybody


Implantable ?
Really?
Wow


----------



## Garro (Jun 25, 2017)

AFAIK a friend's girlfriend who's studying medicine uses an inyectable contraceptive that last for half a year so they don't have to worry for condoms and babies so there's that.

But just the answer everybody else have already said, it highly depends on the material, the cheaper they are, the less you feel, if you're willing to spend some extra money you can get some really good ones though. There's also the alternative to get a faithful partner, get tested and don't use any. If you're having casual sex then condom isn't really a choice.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jun 25, 2017)

You guys, there's lots of forms of birth control besides condoms. But unless you know your girl is on the pill, injected, ringed, diaphrammed, fixed or IUDed and completely CLEAN use a condom. And they suck. No matter what. But better than kids and HIV.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

So taking this conversation in a different perspective, not a lot of people take into consideration the person on the receiving end. Having been on the other end of a cheap condom, I can safely say quality makes a big difference. It felt horrible actually, it felt like there was just too much latex and not enough lubrication. Plus I couldn't feel anything beyond thick/cheap latex. I can't imagine it being any better for my boyfriend either, since we never went with that brand anymore.
Think this might be contributing factor to people's dislike for condoms. Not enough people talk openly about the quality and thus people end up thinking they are all the same, which of course leads to bad experiences. Then of course people just believe that ever condom is the same, thus believing they will always have that bad experience.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 25, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So taking this conversation in a different perspective, not a lot of people take into consideration the person on the receiving end. Having been on the other end of a cheap condom, I can safely say quality makes a big difference. It felt horrible actually, it felt like there was just too much latex and not enough lubrication. Plus I couldn't feel anything beyond thick/cheap latex. I can't imagine it being any better for my boyfriend either, since we never went with that brand anymore.
> Think this might be contributing factor to people's dislike for condoms. Not enough people talk openly about the quality and thus people end up thinking they are all the same, which of course leads to bad experiences. Then of course people just believe that ever condom is the same, thus believing they will always have that bad experience.


You're supposed to use lube :-p


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> You're supposed to use lube :-p


I did, it didn't last very long with the brand I was using. I actually don't even remember the brand anymore, I just remember they were cheap.


----------



## deishido (Jun 25, 2017)

Alright, here's my brief info-dump on safe sex.

Condoms. I recommend you wear one. They do make sex more pleasurable, assuming you're straight and don't want to have children. Kids are a very unpleasant side effect of unprotected sex. And if you aren't straight... Well they still reduce std/sti rates by a massive amount, so I do still recommend them unless you and your partner(s) have been tested recently. If you don't have a partner and you're flying solo they make cleanup easier, both if you're wearing it or using it on a toy to keep it clean. (In that case, be aware that some materials don't like each other. Silicon lube on Silicon toys for instance)

On a more serious note, it's like wearing a seatbelt. Not a fantasticly wonderful feeling but its positive uses far outweight any negative shortcomings, no pun intended. They often prolong the act, which for anyone on the receiving end is usually a great thing. And don't worry too much about size issues. Even smaller sizes have an impressive elasticity, there's literally no chance that you'll be too big to wear one like many guys claim and many actually prefer it to be just a little tight, it makes the whole process easier anywawy. If you've never used one before, I recommend getting one of the variety packs in an average size. If you don't currently have a partner, experiment on your own with them to find the size and type you like best. They also make condoms with flavors and textures that make it more pleasurable for your partner too. If you don't care about their comfort, I recommend getting a fleshlight. They're pretty cheap these days.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 25, 2017)

Just get a vasectomy. You take the bullets out of the gun and no one cares who you point it at.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 25, 2017)

-snip-
Another little known fact. If you donate blood they give you a free hiv test


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 25, 2017)

-snip-
anyway, i don't think using condoms can reduce pleasure.


----------



## XDel (Jun 25, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> I was under the impression that "natural" condoms like those were only to prevent pregnancy, and they were fairly ineffective against STD transmission.



From my understanding, they don't protect from aids. As for not getting knocked up or knocking up... I suggest staying home and masturbating till you got a good income.


----------



## urherenow (Jun 25, 2017)

noctis90210 said:


> Well, research being conducted by different people have different findings, its up to the reader.
> And about my assessment its not "uninformed asupmtion". Its based on what science say, specifically anatomy and physiology, to simplify head of the penis contains lots of nerve endings thats why it is sensitive, while the skin that is being cut is just a regular skin tissue, if these skin are cut/removed, then the head is more exposed, more vulnerable being rubbed on the vaginal wall. Any way its your opinion. I respect that. Im just sharing, so like ive said, its up to people wether they believe it or not.


Educate yourself, bro. A Nursing degree doesn't go that deep into anatomy. http://thecircumcisiondecision.com/20000-nerve-endings/


----------



## smile72 (Jun 25, 2017)

I haven't had sex with a condom in about 2 years so i have to say I can't even remember the feeling.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> I honestly cannot believe that this thread is still going on.


I mean, we've actually been pretty civil. It shows that even on the Temp, members can still be mature and hold it together.
(Lilith is proud of you guys)


----------



## raulpica (Jun 25, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I mean, we've actually been pretty civil. It shows that even on the Temp, members can still be mature and hold it together.


Thread cleaned - honestly I don't understand some users' gripes with this kind of thread. It's perfectly wholesome for younger-or-not-so-younger users to ask whatever they want in GOTC, especially when it comes to an important matter like sexual health. These are things they might not ask elsewhere and it's always better to ask than not in these cases.

I've seen some pretty good replies in this thread as well, so it'll stay up as long as everyone's civil. Did a bit of clean up on some EoF-y posts and mikefor20's ranting, but yeah, this thread is 100% endorsed by staff.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

Thread's no longer on fire? Cool! Thanks @raulpica! 
So I've said a lot in this thread, mostly the same thing in an effort to keep this thread on topic. There is one thing I would like to confess and that is that I've never had any experience with natural condoms. So to those who have, what's your thoughts on those? I wouldn't mind hearing from both sides if possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2017)

But, its off topic, in a off topic thread, in the off topic-topic. Its designed to be on fire so that other topics like GBA, PSP, or (New)(3/2)DS don't catch fire.

On Topic: As someone who has experimented with condoms out of sexual boredom (with mid to high-end toys) and understands a fair bit of physics, I'd have to say MOST condoms severely impact the felt pleasure for the male side of things, especially when they don't fit you correctly as in my case, which is best described as being 1/2 of a giant dill pickle in size and girth. There are the previously mentioned ribbed and lubed condoms which can actually enhance the experience using controlled slippage and a better head-hugging shape but those still don't fit a majority correctly and are usually outside the finances of the average teen. 

(bonus: If you want the best price-performance for a men's toy, find the "Fairy Onahole", it's hard to find and takes a LOT of maintenance but it feels incredible even using cheap lubricants like petroleum jelly, and its usually just $30)


----------



## gamer765 (Jun 25, 2017)

Condoms totally reduces pleasure during sex.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 26, 2017)

condons prevent you from fuck your life with diseases like DST and childs


----------



## Luglige (Jun 26, 2017)

raulpica said:


> Thread cleaned - honestly I don't understand some users' gripes with this kind of thread. It's perfectly wholesome for younger-or-not-so-younger users to ask whatever they want in GOTC, especially when it comes to an important matter like sexual health. These are things they might not ask elsewhere and it's always better to ask than not in these cases.
> 
> I've seen some pretty good replies in this thread as well, so it'll stay up as long as everyone's civil. Did a bit of clean up on some EoF-y posts and mikefor20's ranting, but yeah, this thread is 100% endorsed by staff.


Thank you.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 26, 2017)

It'll also depend on if you're cut or uncut. Uncut guys have more sensation than cut guys, so it may be more noticeable if you're uncut. But yeah, just try it while masturbating and you'll have your answer.

Either way, always always start with a condom. You don't want to get anyone pregnant, or to catch anything. Once you're in a super serious relationship, talk about it with your partner. Don't decide that stuff on your own. Oh, and always get a test from your local health department or something a month or two after every new sexual encounter.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 26, 2017)

One of the reasons I seek monogamous relationships is because I hate condoms. My last gf was on birth control(showed me her patches) and I paid for her STD tests and we looked at her results before we slept together. I got tested so she could see mine as well.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes I believe  it does because my partners in the past have said it makes it feel different and I don't want them to be uncomfortable when in the moment. For some however I digress but that's another story.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2017)

it depends on the condom
if you get the wrong size it will feel weird
but some condoms are also made to "make sex more pleasurable"
so it really has to do with the condom

@Veho "Off-topic and reply to off-topic."
thats a great reason for removing something posted as a reply to something in "General Off-Topic Chat" XD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

i have the solution
have sex with men and you don't need a condom


----------



## Alkéryn (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> i have the solution
> have sex with men and you don't need a condom


But i belive op preffer the vagene


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yes


amazing words from our friend who experienced this great moment from life UuU


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 19, 2017)

What a thread to necro.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i have the solution
> have sex with men and you don't need a condom


"have sex with men and you don't need a condom"

And that's how you get stds my good sir. Everyone needs to be using condoms (unless in a committed relationship where both partners have been tested)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

x65943 said:


> "have sex with men and you don't need a condom"
> 
> And that's how you get stds my good sir. Everyone needs to be using condoms (unless in a committed relationship where both partners have been tested)


thats what i'm saying, its the same for EVERYBODY, you don't be dumb to fuck everything and get some weird thing in your peepee


----------



## x65943 (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> thats what i'm saying, its the same for EVERYBODY, you don't be dumb to fuck everything and get some weird thing in your peepee


>*have sex with men* and you don't need a condom
>thats what i'm saying, *its the same for EVERYBODY
*
hmm. You are contradicting yourself m8


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

x65943 said:


> >*have sex with men* and you don't need a condom
> >thats what i'm saying, *its the same for EVERYBODY
> *
> hmm. You are contradicting yourself m8


OBJECTION
he is distorting what i said >:' (


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 19, 2017)

blujay said:


> what a thread...
> 
> Never used a condom in my life (I know that sounds awful but I don't feel like preventing life if it's meant to be, and if I have sex with somebody I should be ready to deal with the consequences). But I can imagine that they do take some pleasure off of the user, because it isn't directly touching the skin/tissue which stimulates sperm production.


excellent response. These days people are selfish and think of sex in terms of pleasure only as opposed to making love and forming a family.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i have the solution
> have sex with men and you don't need a condom


People like you is why we have AIDS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> excellent response. These days people are selfish and think of sex in terms of pleasure only as opposed to making love and forming a family.


Is that so wrong? What if a person enjoys sex but doesn't want to start a family?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> People like you is why we have AIDS



It's actually why the collective IQ is dropping.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> People like you is why we have AIDS


are you dumb?
didn't you read what i said?
if you're idiot enough to go away fucking everything putting your penis inside every hole
OFC YOU WILL GET AIDS
omfg


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 19, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> People like you is why we have AIDS
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What if i said i wish your parents felt the same way?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

comput3rus3r said:


> What if i said i wish your parents felt the same way?


omg XD
that would be a funny comic


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2017)

Or people can use other forms like birth control pills in conjunction  with a man using a condom. Now there's an idea. Crazy right? I'm hearing numerous arguments that condoms aren't the best protection to use, so yeah, a pill would help not get pregnant as well, so.... But yeah, I supposed condoms are useful if you don't want an STD.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

I wouldn't piss off a Mexican Cartel. They cut off dicks. Thats your birth control right there.

I've seen a video where they were holding a guy upside down and cutting his dick off.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i have the solution
> have sex with men and you don't need a condom



That is the dumbest thing I heard today.
Having sex with anyone safely requires one or both to wear a condom.

The only thing that's absolutely safe is solo masturbation.



BlueFox gui said:


> are you dumb?
> didn't you read what i said?
> if you're idiot enough to go away fucking everything putting your penis inside every hole
> OFC YOU WILL GET AIDS
> omfg



AIDS is something you get after ~10 years of having a untreated HIV infection.
AIDS isn't something you magically get from getting a dick stuck up your arse.
Neither do you get it from sticking your penis inside a slut that's on the rag.

HIV transmission only happens when bodily fluids come in contact.
Mainly blood and semen.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> That is the dumbest thing I heard today.
> Having sex with anyone safely requires one or both to wear a condom.
> 
> The only thing that's absolutely safe is solo masturbation.
> ...


OFC i know that, but still, you would fuck every hole you see???????
and well it's impossible to know if someone who you have contact in blood have aids or not unless you ask ¬¬


----------

